# R34 Skyline (not mine)



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey i'm new here to these forums but i'm not completely new to forums if you get my drift.Here's some pics of a friend's skyline.I dont know if he is already a member of this board,if so,sorry! I take NO credit for this car only for the pics  Also sorry for the crap pics.Also my 'friend' has owned 2 previous black R34s,1 blue R34 and a red Tommy Kaira R34.














































lastly....me sitting inside....










++edit++ just realised this is in the wrong place,could a admin or mod move it please? sorry for my n00bness.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

lol. Just a few more years before you're legally allowed behind the wheel. 

Welcome to the forum and don't worry about posting in the wrong section, DCD will be along shortly


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Very cool :smokin:


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

LOL @ Sean


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks for the warm welcome and comments!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks like a V-Spec II, very sweet!!! Is this car anything to do with Trident Performance?


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

yup its the remainding one,my 'friend',Steve is the owner of them.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very nice - another one for Team Bayside


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Looks like a standard non v to my eyes,

Welcome aboard anyways.

J.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

James -visually, what are the main differences between a v and non v, besides the obvious badge of course?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

No rear tray mate.

Also its got a matt black engine bay which indicates an earlier car, all VS2 ones are colour coded iirc.

J.


----------



## vicky (Aug 31, 2004)

Lovely motor. Welcome to forum.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yep...DCD comes along to do what people can't be bothered to do


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I was only assuming it was the later car as it had black interior, later spec rear boot badge, and yellow writing on the battery points box in the engine bay


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very strange the engine bay is painted black and not body-color as in every series 2 BNR34s. Also one other way to tell a V-spec (in this case it should be a V-sepc II assuming it is a series 2 and not a look-a-like) from a standard car is the rpm scale on the rev counter. On V-specs the scale is compressed up to 3,000 rpm while on standard cars its equally spaced out.
Also other differences between series 1 and 2 is the metal pedal kit, the end tanks of the radiators are plastic and not aluminium (cost saving), no boot trim on the boot (cost saving) rear brake calipers are N1 with larger discs, seat fabric is black with silver stitching, center console surround is a dark gray, difference stereos, backlight to the aircon display is green and not white and the steering wheel is slightly different around the spokes (also silver stitching)


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

and it dont have a vspec badge on the boot


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

well yes I noticed that too...but thats too easy isn't it


----------



## Suicidal_Maniac (Jun 8, 2004)

Your "friend"...I hope there`s no puppies and bags of sweeties in the back of that Skyline...


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

he aint exactly my friend,i just know him.I was bored during an english class today and i decided to draw an R34 ( i know i TOTALLY did the back wrong,it should be wider rather than squashed)


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Running just a tad rich


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

kids have too much money these days


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

as i said....i was bored lol aint the best drawing i've done tho...lol


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Strange about the engine bay in black. I have a V spec 1 in white and my engine bay is also in white. I assume this is correct? I think I am correct in saying only v spec 2's are colour co-ordinated in the engine bay.

Nik W


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Im not sure,

I think it was a year thing......as in all 2001and later cars are sprayed, so last line Vspecs and all Vspec 2s.

Dino knows more about this than I, thats who told me about it !!! lol

J.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

james btw, wat nawty speed is that on ur speedo in your avatar?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

My vspec has a colour coded engine bay.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Howsie said:


> My vspec has a colour coded engine bay.


Thats surprising,

I would have thought you would have got one without to save weight !!!

    

J.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)




----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

That may make sence since my V spec 1 was made in July 2000 and is most probably one of the last V spec 1's. It certainly has a white engine bay to go with the QM1 (g) white paint on the exterior.

Nik W


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

OMG another person who has had the pleasure of sitting inside an R34  Well will be my time Lord, when?!!


----------



## Nismo_boi (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi i am also a new to this forum and i know the person who sat in the skyline and i have sat in the same one


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

wow


----------

